# Red Velvet recipe



## Lehan

I'm looking for some input in making a creamy red valvet flavoured juice.

Concentrates I thought about using is. Red valvet. Bavarian cream. Vanilla bean ice cream. Vanilla cupcake and vanillin 10%.

Any ideas on % and concentrates to be added or subtracted will be appreciated. 

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

I would try
Vbic 4%
Vanilla cupcake 3%
Red velvet 5% or 6%.

I only have experience with the vbic and I like it around 6 to 8 % with 2% marshmallow.


----------



## Clouds4Days

I can't help at all. I tried once making a red velvet cake juice and it was flipping disgusting. 
Then again most of my diy juices are hahaha.
The only real winners I have are fruity flavours, when it comes to desserts I now tend to stay away.
Hope you come right though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lehan

Might just mix up all the ideas I get from members and the one that gets it right might get a bottle or two delivered to their door... @Christos ill mix up 10mil tonight and let's see...

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Lehan said:


> Might just mix up all the ideas I get from members and the one that gets it right might get a bottle or two delivered to their door... @Christos ill mix up 10mil tonight and let's see...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


You should rather try mix about 5% of each on its own and see what you like from each concentrate. 
You may find some concentrates are overbearing. 
Once you get a feel for individual flavours introduce them together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

If I can give any advice is the red velvet concentrate is very strong.
I would maybe only use like 2 or 3% you can always add more after.


----------



## Lehan

@Clouds4Days it does smell very overpowering. I do have experience with all the other flavours except the red valvet. I doubt that the flav on its own can taste very good 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

5% red velvet cake tpa
6% cream cheese icing lorans
2% sweetner
3% vanilla swirl
1% vanilla cupcake

or

6.5% Red Velvet Cake (TFA)

6.5% Cream Cheese Icing (LA)

3% Cake Batter (CAP)

.5% Sweet Cream (TFA


----------



## Lehan

Thanks @zadiac will give it a shot

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Lehan said:


> Thanks @zadiac will give it a shot
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


@zadiac we have a group buy where you can get Italian squonk bottles.


----------



## zadiac

Christos said:


> @zadiac we have a group buy where you can get Italian squonk bottles.



Awesome! Link?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

zadiac said:


> 5% red velvet cake tpa
> 6% cream cheese icing lorans
> 2% sweetner
> 3% vanilla swirl
> 1% vanilla cupcake
> 
> or
> 
> 6.5% Red Velvet Cake (TFA)
> 
> 6.5% Cream Cheese Icing (LA)
> 
> 3% Cake Batter (CAP)
> 
> .5% Sweet Cream (TFA


That is like 17 percent flavoring each... Potent wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Lord Vetinari said:


> That is like 17 percent flavoring each... Potent wow.


Tfa and Cap is not really strong flavorings if it was FA, INW and FW it would have been a different ball game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

VapeSnow said:


> Tfa and Cap is not really strong flavorings if it was FA, INW and FW it would have been a different ball game.


I dont take CAP or TFA to over 12 percent total myself. Still a total noob but I have improved by adding less. 

Compare the two Snake Oil clones I found for example. The first had a whole 8 percent pear. Tasted like a chemical factory. 

The other had 3 percent pear and a total 6.5 percent concentrates and is perfect. All TFA.

17 percent would overwhelm me completely.


----------



## VapeSnow

Lord Vetinari said:


> I dont take CAP or TFA to over 12 percent total myself. Still a total noob but I have improved by adding less.
> 
> Compare the two Snake Oil clones I found for example. The first had a whole 8 percent pear. Tasted like a chemical factory.
> 
> The other had 3 percent pear and a total 6.5 percent concentrates and is perfect. All TFA.
> 
> 17 percent would overwhelm me completely.


Yeah but remember the red velvet recipes is mostly a cream base recipe. When it comes to pear(Fruits) and coconut extra it needs to balance just right or it will taste like flowers. 

When it comes to creams in TFA or CAP you can give a nice helping.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

VapeSnow said:


> Yeah but remember the red velvet recipes is mostly a cream base recipe. When it comes to pear(Fruits) and coconut extra it needs to balance just right or it will taste like flowers.
> 
> When it comes to creams in TFA or CAP you can give a nice helping.


I noticed this also... good point. You can KLAP the cream. Saved a few bad ideas of mine too. Creams are lovely to play with very forgiving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

zadiac said:


> 5% red velvet cake tpa
> 6% cream cheese icing lorans
> 2% sweetner
> 3% vanilla swirl
> 1% vanilla cupcake
> 
> or
> 
> 6.5% Red Velvet Cake (TFA)
> 
> 6.5% Cream Cheese Icing (LA)
> 
> 3% Cake Batter (CAP)
> 
> .5% Sweet Cream (TFA



I assume you imported the cream cheese icing and cake batter? Not easy to find locally!


----------

